# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box فــــلاشة فلاش hisense HS-U970

## mohamed73

```
 System Info:
  id:ALPS.JB2.MP.V1.2
  version:4.2.1
  model:HS-U970
  brand:Hisense
  manufacturer:Hisense
  Definition Applied
  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back
  2. Insert USB cable. In some cases Required Hold BootKey
  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find
  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set MediaTek USB Port (COM19)
  Connecting to Phone,Wait..
  Connected to Phone.
  CPU: MT6589(6583) SW:0001 Ver: CA01
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x00E9000000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x20000/0x40000000
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set MediaTek USB Port (COM19)
  ***   the Port be occupied.
  Definition Applied
  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back
  2. Insert USB cable. In some cases Required Hold BootKey
  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find
  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM18)
  Connecting to Phone,Wait..
  Connected to Phone.
  CPU: MT6589(6583) SW:0001 Ver: CA01
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x00E9000000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x20000/0x40000000
  Writing(Nand/eMMC)...
  Writing MBR
  Writing EBR1
  Writing BOOTIMG
  Writing RECOVERY
  Writing SEC_RO
  Writing LOGO
  Writing EBR2
  Writing ANDROID
  Writing CACHE
  Writing USRDATA
  Checking Sum...
  Write Done.
>>Total time: 3 mins 9 s
```

 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Password: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## amr25

شكرا

----------


## adhamdiabat

جربت العديد من الفلاشات لكن لا فائدة 
ساجرب هذه الفلاشة اتمنى ان تعمل شكرا

----------


## 1234grah

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## magdyabdo

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ganareda

ممشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور       

```
 System Info:
  id:ALPS.JB2.MP.V1.2
  version:4.2.1
  model:HS-U970
  brand:Hisense
  manufacturer:Hisense
  Definition Applied
  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back
  2. Insert USB cable. In some cases Required Hold BootKey
  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find
  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set MediaTek USB Port (COM19)
  Connecting to Phone,Wait..
  Connected to Phone.
  CPU: MT6589(6583) SW:0001 Ver: CA01
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x00E9000000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x20000/0x40000000
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set MediaTek USB Port (COM19)
  ***   the Port be occupied.
  Definition Applied
  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back
  2. Insert USB cable. In some cases Required Hold BootKey
  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find
  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set MediaTek PreLoader USB VCOM (Android) (COM18)
  Connecting to Phone,Wait..
  Connected to Phone.
  CPU: MT6589(6583) SW:0001 Ver: CA01
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x00E9000000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x20000/0x40000000
  Writing(Nand/eMMC)...
  Writing MBR
  Writing EBR1
  Writing BOOTIMG
  Writing RECOVERY
  Writing SEC_RO
  Writing LOGO
  Writing EBR2
  Writing ANDROID
  Writing CACHE
  Writing USRDATA
  Checking Sum...
  Write Done.
>>Total time: 3 mins 9 s
```

 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Password: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ][/QUOTE]

----------


## ahmednor2010

مشكور الله يبارك

----------

